# TUTORIAL: 100% Working Solution for Unlocking HTC P3400i with SNo. HT8xx



## Krazy_About_Technology (Dec 3, 2008)

Hey Guys,

Its been about a month since i, ankit from mumbai and many others were working on finding a way for unlocking the newer models of HTC P3400 (manufactured after March 2008) as well as the new P3400i which originally comes with Windows Mobile 6.

On XDA forums, there are a lot of ROMS available with Windows Mobile 6.1 and other useful software integrated into ROM but all of these were for the old P3400i and it any of these were used with newer versions, the phone was bricked! Many people spoilt their phones this way.

Thanks to Orefklov, an XDA senior member, who developed an unbrick solution to return these dead phones to life. That same method has been used by us in this solution.

After using this solution, you will be able to upgrade to one of the available custom Windows Mobile 6.1 ROMS for the new gene. As of now, there is only one available called the WWE Fusion 9.0 ROM for New Gene by a respect XDA member, Lomlom.

This ROM is quiet good with minor bugs that are tolerable. It includes the HTC TouchFlo interface that came in HTC Viva. It also boosts the speed of this mobile due to the windows mobile 6.1 OS. SO its a worthy upgrade.

Please note that this operation is quiet dangerous if not done properly, so those with faint hearts, keep away and enjoy your device. I do not take any kind of resposibility for your phone or your physical well being, that may be harmed during this operation, for whatsoever reasons.  However, me and many others have tested this on our new devices and all are currently in working condition, even better working than before.

All the credit for preparing this solution goes to XDA members including Lomlom, Orefklov, Ankit360 and others.

So here is how it goes...

Original contents from XDA forums....


> This tutorial is only for New HTC P3400i With serial number HT8XXXX + Splash Screen Showing
> 
> 
> > ONBL 1.17.0000
> ...



Thats it, on next reboot, your new ROM will boot.

Addendum to the original method:
------------------------------------
In Vista, The Windows Mobile Device center installs new Mobile Device Syncronization Driver which doesnt allows updating of ROMS. If you try to tun MTTY with these drivers, the USB button will not be visible. To rectify this, download one of the 32bit or 64bit drivers from the links given in the original article and then follow these steps :-

1. Connect your phone to the USB cable.
2. Goto device manager and Under Mobile Devices section, right click SmartPhone USB Sync and click update driver.
3. Extract the driver from zip file to some folder.
4. In the update wizard, choose to manually choose the driver option and then click Have Disk when it shows a list of drivers. Browse to the directory where you unzipped the drivers and choose wceusbsh.inf. Click next next untill end.

Now remove and reconnect the cable, Windows Mobile Device center will detect the phone but wont be able to connect to it, leaving it free for the MTTY to use. Now you can continue the process. And dont forget to repeat these steps after flashing to make WMDC work again. The driver that you have to choose this time will have the same name , ie. SmartPhone USB Sync from *Microsoft Corporation* not only Microsoft. PLease remember that.

Please contact on this thread in case of any doubts before doing any experiments.

Enjoy Windows Mobile 6.1 and a faster mobile experience on P3400i.


----------



## khasria4u (Apr 22, 2010)

hello sir,
i hav done at second step i.e in mitty window "set 32 1" after i press enter it show
set 32 1
+ SD Controller init

- SD Controller init

+StorageInit

SDInit+++ 
SDInit - SD ver2.00
SDCmd1 Command response time-out. MMC_STAT = 80 
SDCmd1 Command response time-out. MMC_STAT = 80 
SDCmd1 Command response time-out. MMC_STAT = 80 
SDCmd55 Card status error in response. MMC_STAT = 4000 
SD Ver2.00: Low Capacity
SD clock to 24MHz
***** user area size = 0x79280000 Bytes

SDInit--- 
SDInit OK 

 BML_Open errornErr=0x800A0000)
GetDeviceCID: Error - InitDecoder

g_cKeyCardSecurityLevel = 0
 and when i enter " 1s boot.bin" holding camera key.. it shows
Cmd>1s boot.bin
Invalid command : 1s boot.bin
For a help screen, use command ? or h

and there is no progress...at present my ph. in not starting..please help me!!!


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Apr 26, 2010)

It is not 1s, its ls (LS in small). For details on this procedure, Visit this tutorial of mine :

*forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=472169


----------



## mikufine (Jun 7, 2010)

Hello Sir,

I've done steps in my htc p3400i like I've seen 3 colored screen then I've downloaded gene_unbricker.zip to my computer then unpack all in one folder then after connect usb to my device I've seen usb in the left bottom corner after that I've Run mtty1_42.exe program on my computer and press button "USB" on my mobile but nothing has been happening I mean I've seen window on my computer but I could not be able to type anything in it...so kindly help me bsz my device is dead right now...

btw I am using windows 7

Thanks in advance


----------



## kautilyadutt (Feb 12, 2011)

i m getting same prob. how to i swich old OS pls help me.


----------



## saqawat (Apr 30, 2011)

hi plz help me spl is not patched properly i did starting steps after that the usb button is not opening what to do?plz help me my id is syedfantasy619@gmail.com


----------



## Need Advise (Jul 28, 2011)

Dear krazy

I have followed your steps by steps from XDA Developers which is basically the same as in here. I have reach the step 12 in your tutorial (Run RomUpdateUtility.exe program) and follow her instruction. However the error message appears:
"Error 300: Invalid Update Tool" and to use Never Update Update Utility.

Now I can't complete patching the SPL where it suppose to show SPL 1.07. Oref (for new gene). I know my phone is new gene as the version SPL 1.10.Olip in the earlier step, using gene_hspl does not work for my phone. I also noticed during the above RUU process, it ask to verify whether I want to update the ROM version from Image 1.17.720.1 (curent version in my PDA phone) to Image 1.00.000.0.  

Question is whether the RRU program provided in the steps is the correct one for my phone as I suppose Image 1.00.000.0 is lower than 1.17.720.1 (just guessing from the version number) and that's why the message to use Never Update Utility appears. Anybody has the same problem and how to solve it? Tried a few times still cannot. 

Is there anyway I can get back my phone if all fails as now I guess my phone is bricked with SPL 1.10.Olip on the screen with tri color. 

This tutorial is applicable for my phone as I using HTC P3400i With serial number HT8XXXX + Splash Screen Showing 

Quote:
ONBL 1.17.0000
SPL 1.17.0000
GSM 02.79.90
OS 1.17.0.0  

Please someone help me out. It's really frustrating and I also post it in XDA forum for help.

tks, guys


----------



## Need Advise (Jul 28, 2011)

Dear Krazy,

I have tried the STEPS BY STEPS in by you in xda developers forum which is basically same as what you mentioned here.

My proble is at step 12 where I run RomUpdateUtility.exe program and an error message:
"ERROR (300): Invalid update tool" and "This update utility cannot be used for your PDA phone. Please get never update utility". 

I could not continue to patched my new gene. I know mine is new gene because after running gene_hspl, it bricked my phone and SPL 1.10.Olip appeared on screen and could not boot.

I noticed that before I hit the proceed button in the RRU program, there is a message asking to verify you want to update the ROM version: from Image Version: 1.17.720.1 to Image Version: 1.00.000.0. 

Does it mean downgrading the Image version (Im guessing from the version number)? and that's why it doesn't work.
Is the RomUpdateUtility.exe program downloaded from your link not applicable for my phone and any proper one?

It should work as mentioned "This tutorial is only for New HTC P3400i With serial number HT8XXXX + Splash Screen Showing 

Quote:
ONBL 1.17.0000
SPL 1.17.0000
GSM 02.79.90
OS 1.17.0.0  

which is same as my phone.

Pls help any body as now stuck. BTW, is it possible to go back to original and save my phone.

tks


----------



## sajalpaul77 (Jan 16, 2012)

I did step by step upto run Mitty 1.42. but device ( HTC P3400i, win 6) remain on three coloured screen and USB text on left bottom corner inactive when I tap. Please help.





khasria4u said:


> hello sir,
> i hav done at second step i.e in mitty window "set 32 1" after i press enter it show
> set 32 1
> + SD Controller init
> ...


----------

